# Neuer Random drop aus Naxx



## sc00p (25. November 2008)

Weiß ned ob des des richtige Forum is, aber ich hatte gestern das glück, einen guten random dropp im Spinnenflügel von Naxxramas zu ergattern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja aber zum eigentlichen thema, habe das Item ned in der buffed Datenbank gefunden. Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen eure umfangreiche sammlung zu erweitern.   
Link: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...%C3%A2xx%C3%B4r

is die Fauswaffe in der offhand : Der Irrläufer


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2008)

Ist schon drin
The Stray

Nur die deutsche Variante noch nicht. Nutze einfach BLASC, um die Datenbank um deutsche Items zu erweitern. =)


----------



## sc00p (25. November 2008)

aso, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja unterm englischen namen ^^  aber jetz habt ihr zumindest die Übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

